# Training each muscle twice a week?



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi guys, I have been training each muscle group once a week for a year now and feel I have progressed well. After reading Arnies encyclopedia of body building and reading his training programs, I was wondering if I should change my routine to train each muscle group twice a week,

Cheers


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

looks to me like your chest is really well developed, iam not really in a position to point you in the right direction but ive decided to train my muscle groups twice a week. i think the rest inbetween is enough. i think the rest period is different for everyone but 2-3 days inbetween working the same muscles seems to be the norm. i might be wrong?? Iam sure you will probably get better advice from more experienced weight lifters as ive only been training for a few months now and still learning...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Arnies programmes look like overtraining to me, I wouldn't take them seriously.

People are different, if you can train them twice a week and not overtrain then go for it, the likelyhood is that you will though.

Perhaps put in an extra training day for core or rotator cuff training? or perhaps if you must train twice then just your bigger muscle groups i.e not biceps/triceps.

SD


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Arnies book is a story book and not ment to be taken serious.

As you progress you train less not more.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

in a word, no.... that would be overtraining


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Con said:


> Arnies book is a story book and not ment to be taken serious.
> 
> As you progress you train less not more.


 sheet man, ive been following it to the word and i still dont look like him :confused1:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

If your gaining and what your doing is working why change it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Kezz said:


> sheet man, ive been following it to the word and i still dont look like him :confused1:


 I followed it to the T for about a year, i did progress but i also did absalutely nothing else but eat, train and a bit of work talk about a waste of ones life


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah and i took my weights into the forrest and did squats whilst drinking lager and all it did was make me throw up!!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

SportDr said:


> then just your bigger muscle groups i.e not biceps/triceps.
> 
> SD


SD i would have to disagree with you there as if overtraining was an issue, then training your larger bodyparts twice a week would tax your CNS more and cause the overtraining.

Albeit Bi's and Tri's are smaller they don't tax your CNS as much and recover alot quicker too. Think how sore your quads are or your chest after a particular heavy/hard/good session and how long the DOMS are for ( sometimes kicking in on day 2 too ). This doesnt really happen with Bi's and Tri's hence they can be trained again...

That being said, soreness isn't an indicator of growth, but it does show that the muscles have been damaged and need rested....


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, ive decided to add more quality food to my diet and leave the training as it is for now.

Cheers


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

BRABUS said:


> SD i would have to disagree with you there as if overtraining was an issue, then training your larger bodyparts twice a week would tax your CNS more and cause the overtraining.
> 
> Albeit Bi's and Tri's are smaller they don't tax your CNS as much and recover alot quicker too. Think how sore your quads are or your chest after a particular heavy/hard/good session and how long the DOMS are for ( sometimes kicking in on day 2 too ). This doesnt really happen with Bi's and Tri's hence they can be trained again...
> 
> That being said, soreness isn't an indicator of growth, but it does show that the muscles have been damaged and need rested....


Smaller body parts can be more easily overtrained though, its well known. But from a CNS point of view I can see you have a good point. My suggestion was a compromise only, I dont think its a good idea at all.

SD


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Kezz said:


> yeah and i took my weights into the forrest and did squats whilst drinking lager and all it did was make me throw up!!!


lol milk is for babies when you grow up you drink beer :thumb:

did you light a fire and do chins off a tree , oh and is your best friend a docter :laugh:


----------



## iveyAg (Jan 4, 2009)

It is possible to train each muscle group twice a week, as my bro has got good gains off this routine, and also some other natural bber who came 2nd in the natural nationals (foreign name, can't remember it). obviously, you don't do nearly as many sets as you would for a once a week routine. basically you do an upper body and a lower body workout twice a week, and only do like 5sets for chest etc or something. Don't know the exact details i'm afraid. However, i have been getting good gains off a once a week routine, so i don't really think that the twice a week one offers much of an advantage over the once a week method.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Merouria said:


> Hi guys, I have been training each muscle group once a week for a year now and feel I have progressed well. After reading Arnies encyclopedia of body building and reading his training programs, I was wondering if I should change my routine to train each muscle group twice a week,
> 
> Cheers


Hmm.

Are you the guy who on the "How Much Do You Deadlift" thread claims to have a 400kg deadlift...? :confused1:

Anyway.

DC, Westside, Madcow 5x5 and a number of other routines have you training some/most/all muscle groups twice per week.

But it will depend on how you train/structure your programming etc


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if you train hard and balls out you should only be able to train it once per week


----------

